# Schallplatten-Musik



## Made (26. Juli 2007)

Hi,
ich hab mal eine Frage. Wie kann ich die Musik von alten Schallplatten auf meinen PC bekommen, damit ich sie dann auf CD brennen kann? Gibt es da eine einfache und kostengünstige Möglichkeit?

Made


----------



## bokay (26. Juli 2007)

Wenn du eine Soundkarte und keinen Phono Vorverstärker hast dann brauchst du eigentlich nur noch sowas und die entsprechende Software wie z.B.: audacity (freeware)


----------

